# Quels conseils pour un débutant en informatique ?



## benjamin57 (10 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je possède un iMac avec la dernière version de Xcode (la version gratuite du Mac AppStore), je sais à peine écrire un programme pour ma calculatrice Ti de lycée (je suis un véritable débutant en informatique), mais je m'intéresse beaucoup pour les logiciels et j'aimerais en développer un...
Voilà, j'aimerais faire un logiciel (pour Mac) où j'entre dans une zone de texte un nombre (12 par exemple) et si j'appuie ensuite sur la touche alt le 12 se transforme en 123456789 par exemple : néanmoins ceci n'est qu'un petit détail...
Mais ce que je voulais vraiment savoir, c'est ce qu'il faut à un débutant total comme moi pour développer sur mac: Quel langage informatique dois-je apprendre ? Quel livre utiliser pour apprendre ce langage : un livre sur la langue C (comme celui-ci http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/295...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375513&pf_rd_i=405320 ), un livre spécialisé dans le développement Cocoa, ou un livre spécialisé dans le développement Xcode, ou quelque chose d'autre ?
Ais-je encore besoin d'autre chose sachant que j'ai un très bon niveau en Anglais et en mathématiques ?
Merci beaucoup pour vos conseils.


----------



## ntx (11 Septembre 2011)

benjamin57 a dit:


> Quel langage informatique dois-je apprendre ?


Le C avant tout, puis tu dois te mettre à la programmation objet et enfin à l'Obj-C. 


> un livre spécialisé dans le développement Cocoa, ou un livre spécialisé dans le développement Xcode


Une des référence pour Cocoa. Cette version utilise encore Xcode 3, je pense que la version Xcode 4 devrait sortir un jour. Peut d'ici à ce que tu maîtrises le C.


----------



## tonrain (11 Septembre 2011)

Le site du zéro pour apprendre le C, uniquement les deux premières parties suffisent, puis le livre sur internet BecomeAnXcoder pour finaliser l'apprentissage.


----------



## brieucdesamois (16 Septembre 2011)

Et oui le site du zéro est une très bonne référence !

Personnellement je travaille dessus dès que j'apprend un nouveau langage de programmation. 

Après, il est vrai que j'étudie dans la même école que le créateur du site et l'auteur des ouvrage donc cela aide 

Après les livres sont très bien fait, j'ai du acheter 4 de ses livres (C, C++, PHP et HTML).


----------



## RobTaku (21 Septembre 2011)

Comme beaucoup de personnes je ne peux moi aussi que te conseiller le Siteduzero pour débuter. Les tutos de Mateo sur le langage C, qui reste quand même une très bonne base pour apprendre les bases du procédural, sont de grande qualité et les forums actifs.

Après il te faudra aussi apprendre un minimum (ou un maximum ) l'orienté objet (C++ par exemple) pour comprendre la logique de l'Objective C qui est le langage utilisé par iOS. 
Plus tard tu pourras travailler aussi des langages tels que le Java ou le PHP, de toute façon je pense qu'avoir des connaissances dans tous les langages de prog permet de gérer toutes les situations, maintenant dans ton cas comme je disais, commence par le C puis l'Obj-C ou le C++. 

Je te conseille de ne pas acheter de bouquin sur le langage C, toutes les réponses à tes possibles questions sont trouvables sur Internet, et les livres ne t'apprendront que les bases qui sont déjà copieusement expliquées dans les différents tutos d'Internet.

Pour l'Objective-C, il y a aussi un (ou plusieurs) tuto sur le Siteduzero, je sais pas si on peut trouver mieux ailleurs mais personnellement ils me conviennent très bien.

Bon courage


----------



## Larme (21 Septembre 2011)

RobTaku a dit:


> Comme beaucoup de personnes je ne peux moi aussi que te conseiller le Siteduzero pour débuter. Les tutos de Mateo sur le langage C, qui reste quand même une très bonne base pour apprendre les bases du procédural, sont de grande qualité et les forums actifs.
> 
> Après il te faudra aussi apprendre un minimum (ou un maximum ) l'orienté objet (C++ par exemple) pour comprendre la logique de l'Objective C qui est le langage utilisé par iOS.
> Plus tard tu pourras travailler aussi des langages tels que le Java ou le PHP, de toute façon je pense qu'avoir des connaissances dans tous les langages de prog permet de gérer toutes les situations, maintenant dans ton cas comme je disais, commence par le C puis l'Obj-C ou le C++.
> ...



Ouais enfin, le PHP...
Sinon, je conseille d'acheter un bouquin sur le C, parce que parce que je trouve que le support papier, c'est plutôt pas mal quand même... Mais là, ce n'est que mon avis...


----------



## brieucdesamois (21 Septembre 2011)

L'avantage avec le support est que cela te permet d'un côté d'avoir ton ouvrage et de l'ordre ton ordinateur pour coder.

Personnellement, au début je n'utilisais que le Site du Zero car conseillé par certains de mes enseignants lors des TPs entre autre et au final, je trouve que c'est plus simple avec le bouquin à côté.

Et +1 pour le coup de regarder du côté du tuto du C++ sur le même site par exemple, qui est là encore très bien fait et vient d'être revu pour certaines parties.


----------

